# Anar de bòlit



## Cracker Jack

Hola, sé que en castellà, aquesta expressió vol dir _ir de cabeza.  _Això, em va bé.  Però es correcte dir que la traducció en anglès seria _to_ _cram_ (a l'escola abans de fer un test) o to act impulsively (quan es pren una decisió).

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## betulina

Hola, CJ!  Feia dies que no et vèiem!

Pel que he vist que vol dir "to cram", com preparar un examen a consciència, no, no vol dir això. Per mi "anar de bòlit" és tenir moltes coses per fer i fer-les totes molt de pressa, amb presses, sense temps per a res. 

El diccionari bilingüe diu que en anglès és "to act crazily, to be snowed under". No sé si et serveix...

A veure què hi diuen els altres. 

Salut!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola bet.  Gràcies.  Vaig desaparèixer momentàniament perquè estava una mica enfeinat.  A més a més acabo d'estiuejar.  Doncs, la teva resposta és molt útil.  Crec que és bastant ''to act crazily.'' 

Amb cram, vull dir (normalment s'aplica a coses acadèmiques o també a la feina) ser gandul i estudiar només unes dies o hores abans d'un examen.  També a la feina, pot significar començar un treball hores abans d'acabar el termini.  Però a veure què dirien els altres.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Cracker Jack said:


> Crec que és bastant ''to act crazily.''


 
Personalment no m'acaba de fer el pes, això de _to act crazily_ per anar de bòlit. Es pot anar de bòlit i fer les coses molt bé i raonadament, tot i que costa 

Què en dieu?


----------



## ernest_

Estic d'acord amb la TPS, encara que no tinc massa clar el sentit de act crazily. Hi ha un sinònim de anar de bòlit, que és el que utilitzo jo, que és "anar boig" i que no vol dir "fer el boig", sinó simplement anar atrafegat o sigui fer moltes coses al mateix temps o una darrere l'altra sense tenir massa temps per descansar.


----------



## betulina

Sí, hi estic d'acord. No sé ben bé com ho entén un nadiu, però "act crazily" ho veig més com "fer el boig", que diu l'Ernest, i "anar de bòlit" no hi té res a veure.


----------



## Tige

Què tal "burn the candle at both ends"??
"Lately I've been burning the candle at both ends doing ..."

Salutacions!


----------



## Tige

També em ve al cap "work one's ass off", però no sé si té el mateix sentit...


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies TPS, ernest i Tige.


----------

